
Show HN: Service Status Checker - rsmiths
https://servicestatuschecker.com/
======
colinbartlett
Nice! Looks very similar to my side project, StatusGator[1]. I can tell you
that status page aggregation is a hard challenge. I have lived and breathed
this for more than 5 years now.

1\. [https://statusgator.com](https://statusgator.com)

------
rsmiths
I found it annoying to check if a service I depend on was up or down.

So built this simple tool to check the status of various third parry tools I
rely on.

Hope someone else finds it useful.

